# p90x



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

it is no joke! wow! tough workout!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

yes. It is officially kicking my tail!


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm the type of person that needs routine, so I got the P90X discs and love them. I really like the timer and the way it moves you right from one exercise to another. It's definitely a great workout and a good way to lose weight and tone your body. the hard part, as with any exercise program, is being able to stick with it to see the results. 

Good luck!



cindy-e said:


> yes. It is officially kicking my tail!


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

I use a combo of Jillian Michaels dvds that are awesome... Im thinking about P90X, it's just a big expenditure.. Is it worth it?


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Bought my Wife P90X last year. She lost over 60 lbs and built up alot of muscle. She absolutely loves it.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

charisma said:


> I use a combo of Jillian Michaels dvds that are awesome... Im thinking about P90X, it's just a big expenditure.. Is it worth it?


IDK yet. Just got it and just started. I can tell you, I have Jillian videos too. The P90X is definately harder, so it would step up your workouts for sure. Give me some time and I will get back to you about if it is worth it or not, but I have friends who swear by it. 

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We have P90x and I found I didn't like having to grab a chair, go over to the pull up bar, change weights etc. The lady who runs our gym is doing insanity and loves it. Now this woman was in GREAT shape before the program and she just finished her first month and WOW even her size 2 body is changing and you can see more definition in her arms/shoulders etc. And no equipment needed but your body.


----------

